# العنب



## اليعازر (6 أغسطس 2011)

​*جعلت الكنيسة منذ بداياتها عنقود العنب احد رموزها مع الصليب والسمكة وسنبلة القمح لذلك تزين بها الثياب والاواني الكنسية وقال المسيح لتلاميذه :"انا الكرمة وانتم الاغصان " (يوحنا 15/ 5) وعصير العنب يمسي خمرا يتحول في الافخارستيا الى دم المسيح 
يرمز العنب الى الاستشهاد اذ يعصر الشهيد ليسيل دمه ايمانا كما يعصر العنب ليستحيل خمرا. 
والعنب من اشهر الفواكه الصيفية يرمز الى الخير والبركة ولا يأكله بعضهم الا بعد مباركته في الكنيسة حيث توزع خصل منه في مناسبات .كما يسطحه سكان الريف في عيد الصليب ليصبح زبيبا .




​

يعتبر العنب من الفواكه ذات القيمة الغذائية والعلاجية الجيدة و هو يحتوي على :
 15% مواد سكرية و يمثل الجلوكوز 7% من هذه السكريات
- الفيتامينات مثل فيتامين ج وكذلك فيتامين ب.
ويحتوى على نسبة جيدة من العناصر المعدنية مثل البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والصوديوم، ويحتوي على مواد بروتينية و دهنية و احماض عضوية مثل حامض الليمون .




​
فوائد العنب :
1- يساعد على تنشيط الكبد وسلامة وظائفه و إدرار الصفراء بصورة منتظمة .
2- يخفض حمض الفوليك في الدم و الذي يترسب في المفاصل و الاطراف و يسبب الآلم و هو ما يعرف بداء النقرس.
3- ان العنب يساهم في علاج الزهايمر و يقلل الاصابة بالخرف
4-  كما انه يساهم أيضا في علاج هشاشة العظام .
5- مفيد في طرد البلغم و تهدئة حدة السعال .
6-  الوقاية من آلام اللثة و تساقط الاسنان .
7- يطرد السموم ويرفع المعنويات
8- يستخدم قناع عصير العنب الطازج لتقوية البشرة وشدها ومقاومة التجاعيد وذلك بعصير ودهن الوجه به فورا وتركه لمدة ربع ساعة ثم اغسلى وجهك بالماء العادى.
9- انجح دواء لكثير من الاضطرابات الجسدية والنفسية .
10- يعيد النشاط للمصابين بفقر الدم.
11- ينظف الكلي في حالات التهاب الكلي.
12- يحمي العنب الأطفال كما الراشدين من الزكام والبرد.

http://www.baitek.net/bait/?p=2068
منقول ( بتصرف )
*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات مفيدة جداا
مرسي للموضوع المهم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اليعازر (6 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا لمرورك أيتها الملكة..

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع راائع ومفيد
ربنا يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2011)

متاكد من موضوع علاج الزهايمر ده 
هههههههههههه 
اوكي نجرب 
هههه 
شكرا اخي منور


----------



## النهيسى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك
جميل جدا*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 أغسطس 2011)

ميرسى للموضوع الرائع 

والمفيد​


----------



## اليعازر (7 أغسطس 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> متاكد من موضوع علاج الزهايمر ده
> هههههههههههه
> اوكي نجرب
> هههه
> شكرا اخي منور



*مش متأكد أوي ..لأن كل اللي جربوه ما فتكروش يقولولي ..ههههه

منورة يا مارتينا

الرب يباركك*


----------



## اليعازر (7 أغسطس 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ميرسى للموضوع الرائع
> 
> والمفيد​



*شكرا لمرورك 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات مهمه 

مشكور 

الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (7 أغسطس 2011)

العنب من احب الفاكهة لى 

لاكن مكنتش اعرف كمية الفوائد 

ميرسى للموضوع المفيد ​


----------



## اليعازر (7 أغسطس 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> العنب من احب الفاكهة لى
> 
> لاكن مكنتش اعرف كمية الفوائد
> 
> ميرسى للموضوع المفيد ​



*شكرا لمرورك اللطيف صوفيا.

ربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## جيلان (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخى على الموضوع
لكن ممكن تضيف المصدر للموضوع من فضلك


----------

